# Sinec L2 -->Profibus



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen. Ich will eine S5-95U mit L2 Schnittstelle mit ner S7 mit Profibus Schnittstelle verbinden. Jetzt mein Problem: Ich finde keine gescheiten infos über diese 2 Schnittstellen bzw. ein kabel mit dem ich die 15pol. Sub-D (S5) auf die 2draht Lösung vom Profibus bekomme. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch mir da eine Lösung?
gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

als die L2-Schnittstelle ist doch 9-polig, was auf der
15-poligen mit drauf ist heißt L1.

Hier dazu ein System-Handbuch:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csFetch&nodeid=1091758&forcedownload=true

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Februar 2006)

Der 15-polige ist bei der 95er der Analoganschluss oder der PG-Anschluss.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Der 15-polige ist bei der 95er der Analoganschluss oder der PG-Anschluss.



Ich meine den Anschluss rechts oben (SL2) über der PG Schnittstelle (PG/SL1).


----------



## argv_user (23 Februar 2006)

Für die 95U mit L2 gibt es ein extra Handbuch, also zusätzlich zu dem für die Basisversion, das die Schnittstelle beschreibt.

Dateiname auf der Simatic-Homepage ist "6ES5 998-8MB12.pdf".


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Februar 2006)

Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine den Anschluss rechts oben (SL2) über der PG Schnittstelle (PG/SL1).


Und dieser Anschluss ist 9-polig. Einfach dem Link des Herrn Bäurle folgen. Dort steht dann alles beschrieben.


----------



## Mr.PMC (28 Februar 2006)

*Kopplung 95u zur S7*

Hallo,

guckst du z.B. 
FAQ http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/16705498
Hier wird zwar die Kopplung zum NET OPC-Server beschrieben aber die Einstellungen im Netpro sind die gleichen. Du musst nur die PC Station gegen eine S7 tauschen.

Gruß


----------

